# Sticky leather steering wheel



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Any suggestions on getting rid of the sticky/tacky film on a leather steering wheel?
I've tried a couple of APC's and plenty of clean MF's but as its leather I don't want to try anything else and risk ruining it.

I did read somewhere, someone used baby wipes on their wheel?


----------



## bear1009 (Mar 20, 2013)

clean it with saddle soap and treat it with leather cleaner worked on my discovery steering wheel


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd avoid baby wipes and saddle soap tends to be best on saddles of all things. 
Get a good quality leather cleaner and give it several cleans.
If the wheel has never been properly cleaned you are generally going to make all that built up oil and grime wet and sticky before fully removing it all.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Stickiness most probably caused by grease from hands causing the finish to break down. Degrease, deep clean, refinish and then protect and clean regularly to stop it happening again. 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,
It happen to me too, in the past. in my case the leather was soaked with sweat from the driver's hands,and after I clean it gentle, I had to let it dry for a few days and then apply the recond. at the end was much better,but because was exposed for too long to that sweat hand grese, it didn't look as I would want to.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I find that Autoglym Interior Cleaner does an excellent job at removing grime from steering wheels. Once dried, it will look like new again (a nice matt finish)


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for advice guys!

I've got plenty of leather cleaner so will keep trying with that and put some protectant on.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

The matt finish leather steering wheel in my Lexus has done 33k miles and is still like new. Clean with a Dr Leather wipe every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Cleaners will not extract grease that is in the leather as they will only clean the surface - you will need to extract the grease with specialist degreasers before protecting and maintaining 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Dr Leather wipes, awesome.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Our wipes are perfect for the job. No skin sebum should penetrate the leather surface unless it is damaged. It generally just accumulates on the surface.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Skin sebum does penetrate the leather even on finished leather - one of the most common problems on head and arm rests on leather sofas and very well documented. 
Although surface cleaners will do just that - remove what is on the surface they will not extract what is in the leather itself.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Zaino Leather cleaner is the only product I will use on leather steering wheels...effective to remove the grime but not so much so to kill the leather.

It leaves a fantastic back to natural finish and smells good too.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

For the steering wheel i like to use zymols leather cleaner,its not too harsh,but it will smooth thing right every time.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

judyb said:


> Skin sebum does penetrate the leather even on finished leather - one of the most common problems on head and arm rests on leather sofas and very well documented.
> Although surface cleaners will do just that - remove what is on the surface they will not extract what is in the leather itself.
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


The finish between automotive and upholstery is very different in truth. It would be interesting to genuinely test the degree of penetration of sebum on various finishes with time, temperature and force to see. I do know that modern auto finishes are tested to against a vast range of liquids for penetration and surface change, and are far more resistant for sure.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

True that auto finishes are more resistant which is why stronger products can be used on these as opposed to furniture finishes but have still seen auto leather affected by head and hand oils.
Luckily our training covers all types of finish and the affects of grease and dirt
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

judyb said:


> Skin sebum does penetrate the leather even on finished leather - one of the most common problems on head and arm rests on leather sofas and very well documented.
> Although surface cleaners will do just that - remove what is on the surface they will not extract what is in the leather itself.
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


Hi,

What product would you recommend to extract the grease from within the leather?

Wayne


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a specialist Leather Degreaser that pulls out the grease so that the leather can be refinished
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

judyb said:


> We have a specialist Leather Degreaser that pulls out the grease so that the leather can be refinished
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


Hi,

Have you a link or the name of the product. When you say refinish do you mean recolour. Could you provide some step by step guides if you were dealing with the steering wheel?

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

The product is a trade product so n our trade site not. If you want some just give us a ring and we can organise.
Will look at a step by step guide for you
Cheers
Judyb


----------

